# GEORGIA COMPETITIONS!



## PlutoCuber (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay have attended 2 tournaments and judged in both. But I know that I need a WCA delegate to help me start one in Georgia. Is anyone or does anyone know a WCA delegate that would help start another Georgia tournament.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 18, 2009)

Chris Hardwick perhaps. 

To Chris: I'm not nominating or obligating you, I'm just saying that I know you've done a lot of Georgia competitions


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 18, 2009)

Do you have several people wanting to compete in a Georgia competition right now?


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 18, 2009)

I would be willing to, as long as it does not conflict with worlds


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 18, 2009)

I... want to compete, but i know that i wouldnt do my best. Since I'm using the VH variation of ZB (partial ZB) and my averages arent that nice.

What part of georgia though?


----------



## PlutoCuber (Aug 19, 2009)

yes. I know about 21 right now just from my school.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, where is your school? Is that where your planning to hold it?


----------



## PlutoCuber (Aug 19, 2009)

whatever is easiest for the delugate


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 19, 2009)

Where in Georgia do you live?


----------



## PlutoCuber (Aug 19, 2009)

suwanee. I'm willing to drive for about 3 hours though


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 19, 2009)

I would probably come.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll come, more competitions= more fun


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 19, 2009)

If you are willing to drive, somewhere in/around Atlanta might be the best. Easier to get food/hotel around there.

Depending on when it is, I might be able to drive up for it.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 19, 2009)

my advice would be to plan almost everything you can regarding the competition, and then get confirmation from a delegate. that has worked pretty well for me at a recent competition.

i suppose, if nobody wants to travel to be a delegate due to cost, you could factor this into the competition fee?


----------

